# Dreamer investigating Thailand/Laos



## ZTraveler (Jun 8, 2011)

First of all, let me tell you that I am a dreamer, although successful enough to have a modest monthly income which I can use anywhere.

Aside from a new business (integrative health clinic - acupuncture, nutritional health testing, massage, and herbals) I have started, I am free to go anywhere. I have interest from someone to buy my business, and so am thinking about a move for a year to Thailand or Laos (I have friends who moved to Laos), and then... who knows.

My wife is a Montessori teacher and has seen jobs available in Thailand, although the requirements are extensive to work as a citizen from the USA, it seems.

I lived in Northeast USA for a number of years where I started to learn Lao and Thai because I was a volunteer within their community. Not the most romantic of languages I have started to learn, but one I like. I loved the people and the culture, and, of course, the food! While I have not used the language for a while (I am now learning ASL (American Sign Language)), I would get back into it without trouble. Let's face it, I can massacre any language with proficiency. <laughing>

So, where are areas that I can find good, clean, inexpensive housing, a small english-speaking community for the occasional fix, and a simple life where I can spend my days learning the language by being with the people, and enjoying another culture. I don't like partying anymore, but enjoy gatherings of friends.

If this is too vague, ask me specific questions and I'll answer. I have no preconceptions except from my friends in Laos, but those are all positive. They teach english.

Ok... let the help begin. <smiling>


----------



## ZTraveler (Jun 8, 2011)

Ohhh... now my wife says she would at least like to be near the beach. There is a Montessori job in Phuket. Sounds expensive, and I really want simple. Is there a chance of both in/near Phuket?

Also, is ASL used in most parts of Thailand for deaf, or just Bangkok? I'd like to be of use to the deaf communities as well...


----------



## strapper (Oct 10, 2010)

ZTraveler said:


> Ohhh... now my wife says she would at least like to be near the beach. There is a Montessori job in Phuket. Sounds expensive, and I really want simple. Is there a chance of both in/near Phuket?
> 
> Also, is ASL used in most parts of Thailand for deaf, or just Bangkok? I'd like to be of use to the deaf communities as well...


Try Krabi, that's where I'm going!


----------



## ZTraveler (Jun 8, 2011)

strapper said:


> Try Krabi, that's where I'm going!


Wow! Nice area. Looks very touristy, though. Is it?


----------



## strapper (Oct 10, 2010)

Not near as bad as Phuket


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

ZTraveler said:


> If this is too vague, ask me specific questions and I'll answer. I have no preconceptions except from my friends in Laos, but those are all positive. They teach english.


It is way too vague, but even if you were more specific about budget, likes/dislikes/etc then it would still come down to individual perceptions and preferences. You are going need to spend time here in different places and see what YOU think. In the meantime read widely in this and many other thai expat forums for threads similar to your own (which are posted frequently) and you can get a feel for what other individuals think/like/don't like


----------



## ZTraveler (Jun 8, 2011)

cnx_bruce said:


> It is way too vague, but even if you were more specific about budget, likes/dislikes/etc then it would still come down to individual perceptions and preferences...


To add more specifics: Our budget will roughly be 100,000 baht per month. We love everything not like Anglo/American in attitude. I'd be lying to say the conveniences of the US are certainly something to be longed for at times, but we have traveled enough, for months at a time, to know that these pale in comparison to the simple life we long for.

Our own attitude is that things will be different, and have no expectations as I've seen others bewail, that we need or want the same lifestyle. I am not traveling 1000's of miles to try and have the same things I leave behind.

When I was in Mexico, in Xalapa, I found the poverty there did not replace the strong bonds, but encouraged them, since there weren't a lot of material distractions, or the pursuit thereof.

Hope this helps you help me, since I would really like to get your sense, good or bad, more honest than not.

Thanks again...


----------

